# Good bit set for impact driver



## sparelink (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys, i have been using my impact driver a lot in the new job and looking to pick up a set of bits that are a little stronger than the cheap ones i have. 

what bit sets do you guys use in your impacts? i use #2 philips, #2 square drive and some times torx bits.


----------



## jdeck (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a milwaukee set that is made for impacts. It works well.


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk...html?start=3&cgid=milwaukee-bits-and-bit-sets

This is what I bought. It keeps them organized.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a good bit also. The #2 phillips dewalt bits break constantly. Anyone got a better choice?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

DuFast said:


> http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwaukee-48-32-4402-35-piece-shockwave-drill-and-drive-bit-set/miln48-32-4402,default,pd.html?start=3&cgid=milwaukee-bits-and-bit-sets
> 
> This is what I bought. It keeps them organized.


Same here. Like it & has held up well for me. Dewalt sucks IMHO!


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I buy mostly number 3 and i find that the bosch bits hold up well

As far as number 2 i try to buy in bulk cheaper the better buy online


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Buy the milwaukee set, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Buy the milwaukee set, you won't be disappointed.


ditto, you can find them on amazon:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

svronthmve said:


> Same here. Like it & has held up well for me. Dewalt sucks IMHO!


The dewalt impact bits work fine for me.


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

I use the milwaukee set also. I think it's $20 at HD (not sure). Red case, comes with phillips, square, 2 or 3 sockets, and torx I think. These bits are really tough.

Peace.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Like everyone said Deffinitly milwaulkee shockwave..

The bits never round over and last forever


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought a bunch from McFeelys and they are great a little cheaper them milwaukee too


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Winchester said:


> The dewalt impact bits work fine for me.


I find they shatter sometimes & round over too easy. Never had that happen in the last year using the Milwaukee's.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Robs660 said:


> I bought a bunch from McFeelys and they are great a little cheaper them milwaukee too


I've used their torx and they stripped out quickly (even when using a drill) so I got a bad taste and never tried any of their other bits. 

Most of my shockwaves get dropped/lost instead of broken their drill bits with the 1/4" shank are really good too.

I used to buy the dewalt sets but had issues with a set and decided to try the shockwaves and I like them a lot better.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Do not buy the Makita drill bit set. I purchased it from The Home Depot. The case does not hold the bits in place and the bits themselves, the 1/4" and 5/16" nut drivers, both stripped out.

I threw away the rest after that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Keep that junk, after you try Hilti or Wera you never go back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> Do not buy the Makita drill bit set. I purchased it from The Home Depot. The case does not hold the bits in place and the bits themselves, the 1/4" and 5/16" nut drivers, both stripped out.
> 
> I threw away the rest after that.


That was the biggest waste of money ever!!! That set is complete crap...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Keep that junk, after you try Hilti or Wera you never go back.:thumbsup:


I second that. Always had good luck with hilti. Expensive but u get what you pay for.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've got some bits that have been with me 4 years, I have no idea how I've gone this long without loosing them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the dewalt impact bits are junk if your using em every day you'll be lucky to get a month out of a bit. the milwaukee bits are a little bit better but half the price. the bosch ones are pretty good also and last a bit longer

in the case of sets.. the dewalt impact sets are a waste of money, locally their $55 and comprised mostly of philips bits ?????? only a few robertsons and no torxs.. if im going to be driving screws into something that requires some mmph.. im not using philips bit screws.. they strip out 5 x easier or they snap


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I got a couple of the different milwaukee kits. Real nice.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> That was the biggest waste of money ever!!! That set is complete crap...


I know. Here am am bragging about the Makita drills that are tougher than nine inch nails (rail road spikes for those who don't know) and then they put out this crap. 

I usually buy Malco magnetic bits individually from the supply houses, unbreakable.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Lee Valley, hardened to rc 59-62 I believe. Whatever that means. I can drive about 7500 deck screws on each.

They also have some diamond coated ones. Most are made in Germany.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

There's also this:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

You know if we all just use screwdrivers we wouldn't be having this problem... 

Just a lot of un-productive jobs... Oh yea and tendanitis and carple tunnel...


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> if im going to be driving screws into something that requires some mmph.. im not using philips bit screws.. they strip out 5 x easier or they snap


I didn't know anyone was even using philips for anything (aside from drywall)


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Doc Holliday said:


> I usually buy Malco magnetic bits individually from the supply houses, unbreakable.


I have a few of those I picked up. They are pretty good:thumbsup:




Dave


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i actually have the makita set from hd and it hasnt given me a problem. i use it everyday numerous different bits out of the set.. weird..


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

exactly my point... dewalt on the ball yet a gain.....:blink:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I usually buy the small packs of the Milwaukee impact bits #2 square drive and Phillips, last way longer than dewalt impact in my opinion. Overall great bits


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

JWilliams said:


> i actually have the makita set from hd and it hasnt given me a problem. i use it everyday numerous different bits out of the set.. weird..


Dosnt the set seem cheesy to you? Just how the bits are held in the case is cheap and stupid. And the bit holder.. is the cheapest one I've ever seen... We must have different sets!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the set

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I got it for $10 on black Friday.. maybe that's the problem. :laughing:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah thats the same set. yeah it might be cheesy i agree but it works and its getting the job done.. lol


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

JWilliams said:


> yeah thats the same set. yeah it might be cheesy i agree but it works and its getting the job done.. lol



gets the job done? That's all that matters!


----------

